# Cruise Control Switch Not Working, HELP!



## cloudlilc (Oct 30, 2007)

Hey, everyone!
My car has been acting weird lately. I was driving on highway today and suddenly I found out that I could not set the speed thru the cruise control. I switched it off and turned it back on. It still did not work. I tried different ways to make it work during I was driving. I was doing over 40MPH (since I was on highway), and trust me I do know how to use the control. I just can't figure out what's wrong with it and why it suddenly does not work anymore. I'm wondering has anybody else had this problem before and how did you deal with it? How could I find out the real problem? 
You know driving a stick without cruise control on highway is NO FUN! So please help me out here guys~Thanks!


_Modified by cloudlilc at 10:05 PM 2-24-2009_


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

*Re: Cruise Control Switch Not Working, HELP! (cloudlilc)*

Obviously the first thing to do is VAG-COM it, if you can. Secondly, check your brake lights to see if they're working. If not, your brake-light switch may be shot, which will also disable the cruise control. Very inexpensive and simple fix - just pull off the lower dash pieces until you can access the arm on the brake pedal, then twist out the brake-light switch and install a new one carefully (use a dab of lube on the end of the pressure switch). The new switch is <$10 at the dealer.


_Modified by jbrehm at 10:37 PM 2-24-2009_


----------



## cloudlilc (Oct 30, 2007)

1. VAG-COM means I need the plug and the software, but unfortunately I don't have these.
2. How can I check my brake lights? What do you mean by it may be short? 
I do want to save money and would love to learn. Please HELP!


_Modified by cloudlilc at 1:14 PM 2-25-2009_


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (cloudlilc)*

By checking your brake lights, he means physically seeing if they light up when you press the gas pedal/are always on. The brake light switch commonly fails, which brings the cruise control with it.


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

*Re: (cloudlilc)*

Just a hint: if you want people to help you it would be in your interest to take the time to read what they post for you.
I don't know how else you can interpret "check your brakes lights to see if they work", and "your brake light switch may be _shot_". Maybe you shouldn't be attempting to fix your own car. No insult, it's just that some people don't have the aptitude for it. You should decide whether or not you're being unrealistic by attempting to fix things yourself.


_Modified by jbrehm at 6:42 AM 2-25-2009_


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (jbrehm)*

I have the same prob.. but I am throwing a code: 
code 17977 - "cruise conrol incorrect signal"
no idea whats going on here.. did some searching and didnt find a solution. Going to look into it further after April 15th!


----------



## euroluv69 (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: (cdougyfresh)*

i had the same problem when i bought my car from cali. drove back to phx without cruse control...but after a few weeks it just suddenly started working and has been working for the past 2yrs ive owned it


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

I had a Corrado that had the same issue. There was a clutch sensor that had worked its way out of the holder just above the clutch pedal. Pretty much the same typw of switch for the brake lights. Not sure if the TT has the same switch, though.


----------



## cloudlilc (Oct 30, 2007)

I checked my car. The brake light should be fine. It does not light up when I hit the gas, and it only light up when I pull up the hand brake.
What else could it be now? 


_Modified by cloudlilc at 12:51 PM 2-25-2009_


----------



## cloudlilc (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: (cdougyfresh)*

Do you have a 2001? The code should be the same for mine, right? I have an 2002


_Modified by cloudlilc at 1:07 PM 2-25-2009_


----------



## cloudlilc (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: (jbrehm)*

No, it's no problem. I have to apologize that I am really not good at car but I am willing to learn because I need to save some money. So please do not hesitate to guide me and let me know what I should do.


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (cloudlilc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cloudlilc* »_I checked my car. The brake light should be fine. It does not light up when I hit the gas, and it only light up when I pull up the hand brake.
What else could it be now? 
_Modified by cloudlilc at 12:51 PM 2-25-2009_

Are you talking about the BRAKE light on your dashboard cluster or your actual brake/tail lights? We want you to check your brake/tail lights.


----------



## cloudlilc (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: (euroluv69)*

Woww~ I know it is w crazy! Except mine is it suddenly stopped working and I'm hoping it will come back soon.


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (cloudlilc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cloudlilc* »_Do you have a 2001? The code should be the same for mine, right? I have an 2002

_Modified by cloudlilc at 1:07 PM 2-25-2009_

should be the same code. IF that is what is wrong with your car.. could be different issues.


----------



## cloudlilc (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: (bauch1425)*

Oh my bad. The one on dashboard is fine. I just went out to check the tail lights. It's not very clear since it's daytime now, but I can tell the one in the rear window is not working right. It does not light up when I press the brake pad. Is this the real problem?


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (cloudlilc)*

If your others aren't working, definitely. If only the third isn't - it's probably just out... but IIRC those are LEDs so that's not too common.


----------



## cloudlilc (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: (bauch1425)*

I will check them later on tonight and see if the others are still working.
If it is the real problem, how can I fix it? I know that I need to replace the switch in the lower dash. Where can I get a new switch and how can I put it in? Can you post up any pictures to show where it is located?
I know I'm asking a little bit too much here, but please understand that I'm just too scared to break anything else.


----------



## cloudlilc (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: (bauch1425)*

What does "IIRC" mean?
The light are LEDs and you do have a point that they are not too easy to go out...So this might be it, I will come back and let you know more.


_Modified by cloudlilc at 3:29 PM 2-25-2009_


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

*Re: (bauch1425)*

If it's bright outside, back your car right up to a dark wall and, from the driver's seat, you should be able to easily see whether or not the brake lights work. Since your 3rd light is not working, it probably _is_ your brake-light switch.


----------



## cloudlilc (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: (jbrehm)*

Yes, the brake light are not working. I need to replace a new brake light switch


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (cloudlilc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cloudlilc* »_What does "IIRC" mean?

 If I Recall Correctly.


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*

Technical Bulletin C W 1998 Volkswagen of America, Inc.
1 Subject:
Model(s): Group: Number: Date:
Cruise Control, Troubleshooting Information,
Correction
1995 ä 96 98–02 Golf, Jetta, Cabrio Oct. 12, 1998
Service
Please review the updated information indicated by revision bars on the following pages. After review, please mark these changes in Troubleshooting Procedures 22/1 and 22/2 in your Electrical Wiring Diagrams
Troubleshooting & Component Location binder. This information will be included in the next update to the Electrical Wiring Diagrams Troubleshooting & Component Locations binder.
2
Troubleshooting Golf III/Jetta III Test Step 1 2 3 To be checked: Voltage supply,
terminal 15(B+)
Cruise Control
Switch (E45)
Cruise Control
Switch (E45)
Socket assignment VAG
1466
Red test wire from 9 to S + from 9 to S + from 8 to S +
Black test wire from S – to L + from S – to L + from S – to L +
Blue test wire from L – to 4 from L – to 4 from L – to 4
Additional work: – Switch ignition ON
– Switch Cruise Control Switch (E45) ON
– Switch ignition ON
– Switch Cruise Control Switch (E45) ON
– Switch ignition ON
– Switch Cruise Control Switch (E45) ON
– Push Cruise Control SET button Specific value/ test result Indicator lamp L (green) in tester lights up Indicator lamp L (green) in tester lights up Indicator lamp L (green) in tester lights up when SET button is pushed
3
Troubleshooting Golf III/Jetta III
4 5 6 7 8
Cruise Control Switch (E45) Cruise Control Brake Pedal Position (BPP) Switch (F47) and Cruise Control Clutch Pedal Position
(CPP) Switch (F36) Vehicle Speed sensor (G54) Cruise Control Vacuum Pump (V18) Cruise Control Vacuum Pump (V18) from 5 to S + from 3 to S + from 7 to S + from 11 to S + from 9 to11 from S – to L + from S – to L + from S – to D + from S – to 9 from 1 to 4 from L – to 4 from L – to 9 from D – to 4 from 2 to 4 from 2 to 4
Switch ignition ON, Switch Cruise Control Switch (E45) ON, and slide RESUME switch Switch ,ignition ON Switch Cruise Control Switch (E45) ON, press brake pedal and clutch pedal* one at a time Switch ignition ON, Switch Cruise Control Switch (E45) ON, liftfront of car and spin left front wheel by hand, Switch ignition ON Switch Cruise Control Switch (E45) ON Switch ignition ON Switch Cruise Control Switch (E45) ON Indicator lamp L (green) in tester lights up when RESUME switch is actuatedIndicator lamp L (green) in tester lights up. When pedals are pressed, lamp L goes out (brake light bulbs must be OK) Indicator lamp D (yellow) in tester lights up Cruise Control Vacuum Pump (V18) runs (clicks) Cruise Control Vacuum Pump (V18) runs, throttle must open fully. Depress brake/ clutch pedal, throttle must close. Remove jumper from 2, throttle must stay open. Remove jumper from 1,
throttle must close.



_Modified by stjacket at 8:11 AM 2-26-2009_


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (stjacket)*

What?


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (bauch1425)*

im lazy, thats a copy and paste from a TSB. copy and paste it into word,


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (stjacket)*

Most people don't have the tools to do that test is what I meant, beyond the formatting...


----------



## cloudlilc (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: (bauch1425)*

I know and that was very confusing...
Brake light switch on ebay $10.00 including shipping
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors..._1012
I think this is it?


_Modified by cloudlilc at 9:52 AM 2-26-2009_


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (cloudlilc)*

STOP ,AND READ http://web.archive.org/web/200...h.htm


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (stjacket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stjacket* »_Technical Bulletin C W 1998 Volkswagen of America, Inc.
1 Subject:
Model(s): Group: Number: Date:
Cruise Control, Troubleshooting Information,
Correction
1995 ä 96 98–02 Golf, Jetta, Cabrio Oct. 12, 1998
Service
Please review the updated information indicated by revision bars on the following pages. After review, please mark these changes in Troubleshooting Procedures 22/1 and 22/2 in your Electrical Wiring Diagrams
Troubleshooting & Component Location binder. This information will be included in the next update to the Electrical Wiring Diagrams Troubleshooting & Component Locations binder.
2
Troubleshooting Golf III/Jetta III Test Step 1 2 3 To be checked: Voltage supply,
terminal 15(B+)
Cruise Control
Switch (E45)
Cruise Control
Switch (E45)
Socket assignment VAG
1466
Red test wire from 9 to S + from 9 to S + from 8 to S +
Black test wire from S – to L + from S – to L + from S – to L +
Blue test wire from L – to 4 from L – to 4 from L – to 4
Additional work: – Switch ignition ON
– Switch Cruise Control Switch (E45) ON
– Switch ignition ON
– Switch Cruise Control Switch (E45) ON
– Switch ignition ON
– Switch Cruise Control Switch (E45) ON
– Push Cruise Control SET button Specific value/ test result Indicator lamp L (green) in tester lights up Indicator lamp L (green) in tester lights up Indicator lamp L (green) in tester lights up when SET button is pushed
3
Troubleshooting Golf III/Jetta III
4 5 6 7 8
Cruise Control Switch (E45) Cruise Control Brake Pedal Position (BPP) Switch (F47) and Cruise Control Clutch Pedal Position
(CPP) Switch (F36) Vehicle Speed sensor (G54) Cruise Control Vacuum Pump (V18) Cruise Control Vacuum Pump (V18) from 5 to S + from 3 to S + from 7 to S + from 11 to S + from 9 to11 from S – to L + from S – to L + from S – to D + from S – to 9 from 1 to 4 from L – to 4 from L – to 9 from D – to 4 from 2 to 4 from 2 to 4
Switch ignition ON, Switch Cruise Control Switch (E45) ON, and slide RESUME switch Switch ,ignition ON Switch Cruise Control Switch (E45) ON, press brake pedal and clutch pedal* one at a time Switch ignition ON, Switch Cruise Control Switch (E45) ON, liftfront of car and spin left front wheel by hand, Switch ignition ON Switch Cruise Control Switch (E45) ON Switch ignition ON Switch Cruise Control Switch (E45) ON Indicator lamp L (green) in tester lights up when RESUME switch is actuatedIndicator lamp L (green) in tester lights up. When pedals are pressed, lamp L goes out (brake light bulbs must be OK) Indicator lamp D (yellow) in tester lights up Cruise Control Vacuum Pump (V18) runs (clicks) Cruise Control Vacuum Pump (V18) runs, throttle must open fully. Depress brake/ clutch pedal, throttle must close. Remove jumper from 2, throttle must stay open. Remove jumper from 1,
throttle must close.
_Modified by stjacket at 8:11 AM 2-26-2009_

dude golf / jetta III info is going to do nothing for our cars... I had the cruise control prob on my Jetta III.. and its not the same at all... if you were referencing golf / jetta IV it may be helpful. 
also that link is broken.


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (cdougyfresh)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...33460


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

*Re: (cloudlilc)*

Uggghhh, stop wasting your time and read my very first post in this thread - it explains how to diagnose the problem, where to get the part (there is an Audi Dealer in Jackson), and how to fix it.


----------

